# Access to beaches from Palm, Marina Residence



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Hi,

One of the areas we are looking at staying in Dubai is the Marina Residence on the Palm.

I've visited a couple of times, but didn't check if there is direct beach access from there. i.e. can you access the beaches on the fronds or in front of the Shoreline appartments etc?

Thanks,


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Nope, at least not officially. Feel free to contact me for help with finding an apartment on the Palm. Its what I do!


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Nope, at least not officially. Feel free to contact me for help with finding an apartment on the Palm. Its what I do!


what about unofficially?


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

JTT said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of the areas we are looking at staying in Dubai is the Marina Residence on the Palm.
> 
> ...


I live at Marina Residence. Accessing the beach is free, but you can only sit on the sand. If you want to use for example the sun loungers between Shoreline 7&8 you can either pay the day pass AED150 or pay an annual subscription


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Dozza said:


> I live at Marina Residence. Accessing the beach is free, but you can only sit on the sand. If you want to use for example the sun loungers between Shoreline 7&8 you can either pay the day pass AED150 or pay an annual subscription


Thanks, so the beaches are not private? How do you access, I thought it was closed off?

150 a day is a bit steep..

Cheers,


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The beach is private, and there is no access from Marina Residence. If you were to find yourself on the beach it is unlikely that you would be asked to leave. They are and do tighten up the security occasionally.


----------

